# 05 brute force 750 locked up



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

I am new here bought this bike locked I put a breaker bar on crank and I can get it to move clockwise the. It locks up and then I can co counter clock wise I tore the left side cover off and everything looks ok so far going to try and get the motor pulled out tonight just to have more room to work but was trying to get some suggestions on where to go next thanks nick


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its probably a jumped timing chain or a thrown rod.


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

With a thrown rod would it turn over at all


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nick99 said:


> With a thrown rod would it turn over at all


Sure. Depends on where it broke, but it sounds more like piston hitting valves so..more likely a chain issue.


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Motor is ready to come out just can get rear drive shaft out front came right out but rear is being a pain any trick to getting the rear one it


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

They can be a pain and be tough to compress, but once you pull the motor mounts and move the motor forward a bit, the rear shaft will come lose from either the motor side or diff (probably both). It's usually just the compressible shaft that freezes up and makes it a nightmare to compress


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ok bike has 212 hours on it in real good shape I bought it locked up


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Took front head off cam looked good chain had play in it valves look good cam looks good piston looks good ran out of time tonight


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Pic of piston


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Are you going to go bbk or stay stock and do a simple rebuild?


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Once I find out what's wrong if I have to rebuild it I would like to just stay stock but if it's close to same price I'll go bbk


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Nick99, we would be happy to help you here at nFLOW Remanufactured Engines if you end up needing a rebuild. We can completely reman the kawasaki brute force 750 engine for $2,775 with core exchange. This price includes Free Shipping both ways in the lower 48 states. Our reman process includes the following: a complete tear down of your engine, replacement of worn and damaged parts, washing and blasting, in house CNC machine work, reassembly by our skilled techs, final testing/inspection, and shipping back to your doorstep. The engine will come back looking and running like new. All you have to do is strap your engine to a pallet and we will take care of the rest including making all shipping arrangements. If you are interested in improving performance over the stock remanned engine, we do offer a performance upgrade engine package including high compression pistons and aftermarket cams. The total price for that engine including the upgrades is $3,275. Give us a call at 812-402-8282 to get the process started or if you have further questions. Thanks!

To find out more about nFLOW's Remanufactured ATV/UTV program, please visit Remanufactured, Rebuilt Engines & Machining | nFLOW and like us on FB at www.facebook.com/pages/NFLOW/237263726448384.


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Got motor all apart tonight and pistions are good and so is Crank and rods so looks like it was just stretched timing chains. What all should I replace now that it is apart and where the best place to get the parts thanks nick


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

How do the values look 
You can turn the head upside down with spark plug installed an pour some fuel in on top of the value faces an watch the intake an ex ports for fuel leaking past the seats 
As said before sounds like a value strike to me also an if you used any kind of source trying to rotate the engine they a more than likley bent now


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

The valves look good I'll try that test but they look good


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well..stretched timing chains don't cause lock-ups. What was actually stopping it fom turning over?


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Waiting on my clutch puller to get here so I can see the inside of of that timing chain but what it seems like is there is enough slack for it to get tangled and lock it up. I have red where the timing chains have caused lock ups.


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

The tensioners were both fully extended


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nick99 said:


> The tensioners were both fully extended


Oh..F'k... That poor thing must have been making god-awful chain noise for a long time.. begging for some new chains & bars and the owner just didn't care.


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Yea it has 1100 miles 212 hours been sitting for awhile I bought it for $1300 figured I couldn't go wrong. I ve rebuilt 400ex and 450r motors but this is a whole new animal thanks for all the help going to test the valves tonight what's the best way to test them


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Easiest way is just pour fluid on them like I said 
That's how I check them after lapping the values in 
Only other ways I know of you have to install heads an do a leak down test
That would suck if you found a leaker


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ok I'll try that tonight after work thanks again


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

does the motor spin freely by hand with heads removed? keep tension on the chains obviously and you'll have set it back to TDC once your done but that's fairly easy. Just follow the directions in the manual.


----------



## Nick99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Forgot about this post it was a spun rod barring in the process of putting it togather now


----------



## hdkawi (Nov 24, 2009)

That happens good luck on your rebuild


----------

